# Tivo Pricing difference between New & referbished



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

I just went on the website and just confirmed on the phone...

Referbished tivo HD is $179.99 + Lifetime $399 = $ 578.99

New Tivo HD is 299.99 + Lifetime $299 (multi discount) = $599.98

Why would someone buy a Referbished Tivo unless you didn't get the multi-service discount? only a $21 difference....

I guess they are trying to only get new customers???


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Pretty sure there is a foulup somewhere in the workings of that web page.

Pretty sure the multi service discount is supposed to be available with the refurb, but the site just isn't processing correctly. I was trying to work with it last night.

You should try calling Tivo if you really want the deal.


----------



## dspangenberg (Nov 25, 2001)

I just called Tivo Customer service to clarify if I could get the $299 lifetime multiple unit discount with this refurbished unit. They said to just buy it with the $12.95 monthly and then cancel/upgrade the contract before 30 days and the $299 lifetime would apply.

Pretty good deal!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

dspangenberg said:


> I just called Tivo Customer service to clarify if I could get the $299 lifetime multiple unit discount with this refurbished unit. They said to just buy it with the $12.95 monthly and then cancel/upgrade the contract before 30 days and the $299 lifetime would apply.
> 
> Pretty good deal!


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## dms92969 (May 24, 2003)

A few days later I called back, and they said I can do what dspangenberg said... It's on it's way.

Originally Posted by dspangenberg 
I just called Tivo Customer service to clarify if I could get the $299 lifetime multiple unit discount with this refurbished unit. They said to just buy it with the $12.95 monthly and then cancel/upgrade the contract before 30 days and the $299 lifetime would apply.

Pretty good deal!


----------

